

Dear Google, Am I a person or an email address to you? - ijstokes
http://numgal.blogspot.com/2013/04/dear-google-am-i-person-or-email.html
Here's my take on Google's identity management and access control environment, why I find it a PITA, and what I think they should do differently.
======
danielhughes
I largely agree with this post and share the author's frustrations. But
there's a part of me that still likes the fact that a large portion of the web
equates an email address to an identity. If you choose not to use your true
identity, it's as easy as creating a new email address. Eventually someone
will solve the identity problem without sacrificing anonymity for those who
need or want it.

~~~
ijstokes
So I'm the author of the OP. To be clear, I'm not advocating for Google or
anyone else to force people to have only a single account. If people want to
use multiple accounts and have multiple identities for anonymity or to
separate "work" and "personal" Internet personas, then they should be free to
do so. However I believe the option should exist for someone to unify their
accounts through a single identity if they so choose.

------
SpikeDad
To Google you're a PGO - Profit Generating Organism. The more emails the more
chance for profit.

